

A Proper End of the Year on Linux [Gaming] - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/a-proper-end-of-the-year-on-linux/.

======
vog
Although the article is great, the title should somehow contain the word
"game", so it is clear that this is about Linux games.

When clicking on the HN entry, I was expecting something like the latest
kernel improvements, or a summary of security fixes compared to other OSes, or
something like that.

BTW, is boilingsteam.com a gamer site that "one should know", or is it merely
a marketing platform for Valve?

~~~
ekianjo
Good idea, let me edit the entry to make it clearer. As for BoilingSteam, it's
not linked to Valve - but the name reflects "Steam" since Steam is very much
what has relaunched the interest in Linux Gaming in the recent past and led
several developers to support the platform.

